# My perfect dog snapped at a pug :(



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I found it amazing that Shadow could read what a dog might do before doing it or even given the chance. We were at training and this beautiful Berner just looked at him. I was holding his lead and he started to bark his head off and did a low rumble. I told him to "knock it off" and the Beckit's owner apologized. I told him Beckit didn't do anything wrong. 

Well, I've explained before how Shadow will not tolerate a dog that may mount him. After our class was over and there were no more incidents we walked outside to our car. There was Beckit in the parking lot mounting another dog. 

Shadow also didn't care for an overly zealous, beautiful Choc. Lab. He barked when he came in, too. I was explaining the behavior I had seen with Beckit to her and she said, "Kim, my dog mounts other dogs." 

Hmmm...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie didn't like whatever that pug was thinking!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Charlie didn't like whatever that pug was thinking!


We tried to make light of the situation. The owner of the pug asked if Charlie was a setter so we thought maybe that's why he did it. :doh::doh:


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd say Charlie was picking up negative energy from the other dog. Also, she might have been having a sensitive day and not wanting a dog to sniff her rear end! I very much doubt if you leaving her during the day has any bearing on this. Also, you don't say if she was on the lead, as this can make them more touchy.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

tanyac said:


> Also, you don't say if she was on the lead, as this can make them more touchy.


Charlie and the pug were both on leads.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think he saw something in the pug's body language that he didn't like. I come across that quite often when I am walking my dogs. Especially with little dogs. Jasper is a pro at reading body language and he will cross over behind me to put as much space as possible between him and the other dog if he is reading aggressive signals from it. The dog might look like it is not being aggressive, but I trust Jasper's response 100%.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't blame Charlie! That was just dog-speak for "don't even think about it". He knew the pug was thinking about something that he wasn't going to like, and, dumb humans that we are, we don't catch those nuances.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure about this but it does seem to me that Daisy does not like dogs to be underneath her or out of her sight, when they're around. I have to be very careful with small dogs.

I don't think this is a sign of aggression in Charlie, I hope you're not concerned about that. I think Charlie might have just been telling the pug to stay where he could see him? I think that might be really important when dogs are meeting each other for the first time. 

Just a feeling I have :wave:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I wasn't mad at him, just shocked. The pug seemed very friendly but maybe like some of you said he just wasn't comfortable with the pup walking behind him. Thanks for all your replies........


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith is also miss social, but hates it when smaller dogs get where she can't see them - she'll get a bit grumpy over it too.

i tend to just lighten up on the leash which allows her to wiggle around and get them back in her sights and she's fine.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I don't think it means from now on he'll snap at other dogs or he is under exercised. Like others have said, it's just Charlie didn't like whatever the little dog was up to  They all have different preferences. My first Golden loved the little dogs but never really was friendly toward bigger dogs. Cody just loved everybody and every dog. 
You never know...maybe the second time, they may be just fine too.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wanted to offer you HUGS.
Sienna started this out of the blue about six months ago and I seriously went through a depression period because of it . She had always been a bit timid, but this was the first time she snapped at another dog. She had always been friendly. It was just a snap, but it freaked me out. People have told me I probably contributed to it and I agree that NOW I probably do, but THEN I never saw it comming and was not tense.

I agree that Charlie may not have been comfortable about the size and direction, LOL, the dog was going. 

Most of all I wanted to give you hugs on how you are feeling as I know it will be hard to shake the next time you meet up with another dog. I have been trying really hard to relax and give her a loose leash, while mentioning she/we (lol) can be a bit nervous on leash- it seems to be helping.

Wish I could offer more advice.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know about this case, but a lot of dogs are freaked out by the noises that Pugs make. My friend's wonderful old GR girl, as gentle and sweet as they come, was really freaked out when she met my Pug and when Marie insisted on trying to greet her, she growled at her! It was just the noises and maybe the odd look of the Pug that caused it, as she was fine with my other dogs.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, Charlie! I agree with the others regarding maybe he was getting a "bad vibe" from the pug. Just a different thought, could the gentleman possibly have spooked Charlie at all? I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I totally agree that it might not be anything with Charlie but maybe the pug. Beau didnt like the pug that lived next door to my dad. I think it was the breathing too, it freaked him out.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I guess Hooch hasn't seen this thread but I know what he would say. It *was* a puntable. No harm no foul, Charlie doe not have to like every dog .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

It was just a warning to the pug, pugs make weired noises, so do Lot's of other breeds. I think he was just spooked by the pug!


----------

